# MD65 head bearings



## HS93 (Oct 11, 2008)

Has anybody changed or adjusted the main head bearings on a Hobbymat MD65 lath. i need to change mine as they are starting to get noisy, I didn't think they where adjustable but have got hold on a manual of sorts and it says you can adjust and it should be done on a regular basis , so I think new ones and adjust on a reg basis is needed.
the problem is the manual and the lath don't look the same.

Thanks

 Peter


----------



## ed miles (Oct 13, 2008)

HS93,can you post some photos of the head stock from different angles with the covers open so we can get some idea of the unit. Not familiar with the MD65 but pictures could help. I am off to a Thanksgiving dinner today (Canada) but will be back this evening. There are two basic head stock designs which use tapered roller bearings or angular contact. The hobby type machines usually have the tapers. If it is European or Asian they would likely be metric.

Regards Ed


----------



## HS93 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi thanks for that , the Lath was made in west Germany and where a popular model in the UK . the small handbook I have just says adjust from the drive end fullstop..I think I may need to make a tool to do it, as I have had it for about ten years and used it on and off during that time (mainly on brass small parts) I noticed there was a bit of play in the head when I tried to turn some big ally bit's. they where coppied later and made in (you guess) China but they where iron and mine has an alloy base.
I was only recently able to get the copy of the manual and it was an expensive waist of money, so any help would be appreciated
link to info on lath
http://www.lathes.co.uk/hobbymat/

peter


----------



## Davidh (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello Peter

I have the same lathe and 50 page parts/operating book.

Taper roller bearings are fitted and may be adjusted by the lock nuts/rings at the belt end.

If it was me I would knock out the spindle , apply a little of my favourite grease to the existing bearings and re assemble.

If you need scans or want the book just ask.

David


----------



## HS93 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks for that, I think mine is the same 50 pages. how did you adjust the nuts did you make a tool or put flats on them .

Thanks 

Peter


----------



## small.planes (Oct 16, 2008)

You need a pair of pin spanners, wich looks like an er collet spanner, but the hook is a pin not a hook.
Might also be know as C spanners

Dave


----------



## HS93 (Oct 16, 2008)

OK thanks for that ill see what I can make to do the job.

Peter


----------

